# One pic-no words needed



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I was cleaning their cages and this is what Baby was doing in the empty food bowl...


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Soooo cute.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy is too young is she trying to rob the nest?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

uh oh....lol maybe it wasn't a good idea putting them together...lol Baby doesn't realize Ziggy is still a young man  I would keep an eye on that, Ziggy still has at least 6 mths probably more before he is ready for babies  thats the hard part of having such a big age difference physically she is ready being older but he is still young


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She needs to get that idea out of her head.  Before long Ziggy will catch onto her plans and then there'll be trouble.  Sometimes i'm so glad that Cookie thinks Bailee is ridiculous.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Sometimes i'm so glad that Cookie thinks Bailee is ridiculous.


LoL 

Laura and Bea,

I am watching them very closely. She still hisses at him although he tries his best with his heartwings and chatter. From watching them Baby doesn't seem intrested and he seems to be ignorant most of the time to the fact that he has a girl around. To be honest, I am thinking the opposite at this moment. I am hoping and praying they will become a bonded pair but I'm just not seeing it right now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> he seems to be ignorant most of the time to the fact that he has a girl around.


hehe.... I don't think he is ignorant to the fact there is a girl around he is just much to young to care and not mature enough yet to know what to do  he has lots of time to bond for that for now he should just enjoy himself  Look at Ollie and Georgie they have been together coming up on 6 mths I can't believe its been that long and they have no bond what so ever and I am good with that I don't want to have to worry about babies yet as there still to young they should really be at least 18mths before that can happen


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe.... I don't think he is ignorant to the fact there is a girl around he is just much to young to care and not mature enough yet to know what to do  he has lots of time to bond for that for now he should just enjoy himself  Look at Ollie and Georgie they have been together coming up on 6 mths I can't believe its been that long and they have no bond what so ever and I am good with that I don't want to have to worry about babies yet as there still to young they should really be at least 18mths before that can happen


That's true. I am hoping by the time he "grows up" she'll like him.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh I am sure eventually they will form that bond right?...lol ( praying that her's get along at some point as well even if its just as friends)

I read an article on responible breeding that was interesting it said they usually mature sexually around 9 mths but its equivalant to it being a 12 year old child and you wouldn't let your 12 year old do it so you shouldn't encourage your birds to do it as they are mentally not ready to be parents. 
And no I am not saying your encouraging them....lol  I am just thinking maybe thats why he is not ready to form a bond with her he is thinking like a 12 yeah old...hehe


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh Oh! But it is so cute  I hope they do become a 'pair'! It will be so great  
Just hope that they put it off until he has grown up, or things might not go as planned. At least if they are a 'pair' there will no more hissing, and there will just be happy birdies


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Awww! SO CUTE!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Keep us updated if anything happens between them


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

my budgies are great for climbing in all the food dishes, but they do it when thier is food in it, and the Tiels do it to the ones they can fit in, they love sitting in the dishes and eating


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Same here  Little Bill just goes in the bowl and eats, but Earl goes in the bowl, mixes the food up so the food that was at the bottom is now at the top, so all the shells are at the bottom. Then Earl gets on the side again and eats off there because he can't fit in the bowl like Little Bill LOL!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike use to put one foot in and mix his food up. Lifting it in and out of the food dish  Luckliy he does not do it anymore he made big messes doing it that way


----------

